# im outrage underated && forgot, franco-flemish: Matin Peudargent & Andreas Pevernage



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*im outrage underated && forgot, franco-flemish: Matin Peudargent & Andreas Pevernage*

Martin Peudargent music on singer pure show , decent harmonic melody & Andreas Pevernage is even more impressive, check them out, you wont regret this i swear even if god forbid, this is how sure i am you like em if you did , franco-flemish composer of 16th century earlly 17th and that it,take good care fellows.

Anyone Familliar whit these two musician output, how come they stood in the shadow of time for so long until re-discovered not so long ago?

:tiphat:


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think that Pevernage was unknown, I've heard some of his music and he is listed in old music reference books. Same with Pierre Manchicourt and Matthijs Pipelare. The real mystery is why Philippe Rogier is almost unkown. He was a genius. By the way, do you have sticky keys installed on your machine?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Martin Peudargent music on singer pure show , decent harmonic melody & Andreas Pevernage is even more impressive, check them out, you wont regret this i swear even if god forbid, this is how sure i am you like em if you did , franco-flemish composer of 16th century earlly 17th and that it,take good care fellows.
> 
> Anyone Familliar whit these two musician output, how come they stood in the shadow of time for so long until re-discovered not so long ago?
> 
> :tiphat:


Once you start getting interested in early music, what you find is that there's a lot of it. I find it almost overwhelming, and I feel the need to limit the composers I explore, otherwise I'll just end up with a series of very superficial impressions. I'm sure I'm missing out on lots of stuff that's very great, whether it be by Rogier or Manchicourt or Mouton or whatever. All these people left some fabulous things to hear, but life is very short!

I had an interesting experience which I'll just recount to you about renaissance music, just to see what you think.

About two weeks ago I saw Huelgas Ensemble deliver their show, called Het landschap van de polyfonisten: de wereld van de Franco-Flamands.

The musical part of the event basically consists of polyphonic music chronologically delivered, pieces between 1400 and 1600, from Johannes Symonis Hasproi to Nicolas Gombert.

What I felt was that the music is fabulous at the beginning, until Antoine Busnois. Then you could hear gradually the harmonies simplify and the textures thicken. And then towards the end, starting with Jean Mouton, things started to get complex and much more interesting again, until we end up at something that's almost baroque with Nicolas Gombert.

The programme was this

1. Johannes Symonis Hasprois Haspres ca.1360-Rome 1428
Ma douce amour virelai à 3

2. Reginaldus Liebert omgeving Kamerijk ca.1395-Kamerijk nà 1435
Alleluia. Ora pro nobis à 3

3. Antoine Busnois Busnes ca.1430-Brugge 1492
Bel Acueil rondeau à 1, 2 & 3

4. Johannes Ockeghem St.-Ghislain ca.1420-Tours 1497
Sanctus uit de "Missa Caput" à 4

5. Josquin Desprez St. Sauveur (?) ca.1455-Condé-sur-l'Escaut 1521
a. Du mien amant chanson à 5
b. Agnus Dei uit de "Missa Malheur me bat" à 4, 2 & 6

6. Antoine de Févin Atrecht ca.1470-Blois ca.1511
Lamentaties voor Witte Donderdag, Lectio Primo à 4

7. Jean Mouton Samer ca. 1459-St.-Quentin 1522
a. Qui ne regrettoit le gentil Févin lamento à 4
b. Nesciens Mater motet à 8

8. Nicolle des Celliers de Hesdin Hesdin ca.1490-Beauvais 1538
Parasti in dulcedine tua motet à 5

9. Jean l'Héritier bisdom Teerenburg ca.1480-Avignon ca.1552
Locutus est Dominus motet à 9

10. Josquin Baston Artois ca.1495-ca.1550
Ung souvenir me conforte chanson à 5

11. Pierre de Manchicourt Béthune ca. 1510-Madrid 1564
Agnus Dei uit de "Misa Veni Sancte Spiritus" à 6

12. Nicolas Gombert La Gorgue ca.1495-Tournai ca. 1560
a. O Malheureuse journee chanson à 5
b. Agnus Dei uit de "Missa Tempore Paschali" à 6 &


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka , this is quite interresting thanks for sharing, you are lucky to have whitness Paul VannNevel and Hueldgas ensemble,what a program for thee night i agree.Ah... i have so mutch respect for mister Paul Van Nevel, i like to shake is hands personnaly and says, klnd sir your a savior to franco-flemish polyphony , your achievement are incredible.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

All today I’ve been listening to his (i.e Nivel’s) CD called Le Mystère de “Malheur me bat” - I think it’s fabulous in every way.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*All today I've been listening to his (i.e Nivel's) CD called Le Mystère de "Malheur me bat" - I think it's fabulous in every way.*

Yes sir it is i have it wonderful or outstanding might i had.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The first thing that drew my attention to Le Mystère de “malheur me bat” was the sound, it really captures what Huelgas Ensemble sound like in a church. The more I listen to polyphonic music the more I realise how much sound is important to the impact, the expression.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*The more I listen to polyphonic music the more I realise how much sound is important to the impact, the expression.*

I could't agree more Mandryka, so there recording awesome hey.. im glad you like it as mutch as i did , still do


----------

